# Problema con puente en H mosfet



## sharkey (Feb 18, 2010)

Hola, soy un estudiante de grado superior de electrónica y estoy en un proyecto para construir una silla de ruedas, que es movida por 4 motores. En estos momentos, tengo una placa para controlar la dirección de un motor y no consigo que me funcione. Primero quiero controlar un motor y luego controlar los 4. En el proyecto, tengo que usar un microcontrolador PIC, no se especifica cual, pero yo estoy usando un pic 16F84A. 
El problema es que cuando conecto la placa a la alimentación de 24V me salta la protección de intensidad de la fuente de alimentación, por lo que pienso que hay un cortocircuito en alguna parte. La placa, la conecto en vacío, por lo que no debería de pasar apenas intensidad. El esquema de la placa es el siguiente:
Ver el archivo adjunto Placa2puente.pdf

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, por adelantado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2010)

Si no teniendo carga tenes un "Sobre-consumo" es indicio de que se te están activando los 2 MOSFET de una (O ambas) rama a un mismo tiempo.

¿ Que cosa son IC4 e IC6 ?


----------



## sharkey (Feb 18, 2010)

Hola, muchas gracias por la rapidez de la respuesta.
Si, eso es una deduccion a la que yo tb he llegado, pero no sé si es por que están los mosfets mal conectados o por algun error en el esquema. IC4 e IC6 son drivers de medio puente en H ( l6384) y el datasheet es este:
Ver el archivo adjunto l6384.pdf


----------

